# Hello from Alberta, Canada!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
That's great you've been riding for such a long time!!
Very nice horses too! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## MissMollyJ (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks! 

There's so much to see/read on this forum!


----------



## Jassy (Oct 31, 2007)

hi MissMolly,

have u ever been to pruce meadows in Calgary? its breathtaking, the largest horse venue in the world i believe!

hope to chat more  

GO CANADA!


----------



## MissMollyJ (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes I have... I went in September actually... I live about 15minutes from it, so I go whenever I can. I agree.. its an amazing facility. I rode there w/ my drill team for a few years! It was a great experience!


----------

